# do Schwinn Stingrays have a Stingray specific gooseneck?



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 22, 2022)

I have a bucket of Schwinn goosenecks. a few vintage ones were in the mix, but most look like just boring later 60's to 80's ones to me. 

looking online there seems to be a lot of goosenecks with "Stingray" in the title going for more money than I would have thought. 

how do I identify a Stingray gooseneck so I too can sell them for the big bucks?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have a bucket of Schwinn goosenecks. a few vintage ones were in the mix, but most look like just boring later 60's to 80's ones to me.
> 
> looking online there seems to be a lot of goosenecks with "Stingray" in the title going for more money than I would have thought.
> 
> how do I identify a Stingray gooseneck so I too can sell them for the big bucks?



They are the same stems as all Schwinn's no different. As long as it is a Schwinn stem you can claim it a Stingray. Clearly any with a '60s date would fetch the most. I'm not sure if they dated the '66 stems but '67 and on for sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2022)

Pre 1966 stems were unmarked.


----------



## bloo (Apr 22, 2022)

Ebay is full of garden variety Schwinn parts being hawked as "Stingray". Not technically wrong in some cases, but possibly disingenuous.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 22, 2022)

had a guy on a Stingray buy 5 of them at the last swap meet which got me to thinking they may have been Stingray parts.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 22, 2022)

You cannot. They are year specific so everyone with two fingers are selling necks from the 2 different size fork IDs from
(I believe and will correct if I am wrong) 1963 to 1965 and 1966 to 1973 calling them all Stingray necks because the average human is greedy and will exploit their fellow hobbyists to make every doolar they can from parts. Also I saw GTs58 posted about pre 66 not being marked.

Drop necks like 10 speeds/road bikes do not fall into this category since no Stingrays used them from the factory

Any necks after 1973 are not as desirable since the best of the Stingrays were no longer being made. 

Not intended to offend anyone, but I am offended by the whole process.

I have seen guys selling brake straps for the 1971-1973 rear disc stingrays for insanely unbelievable prices. For crying out loud, it is the same cadmium brake straps that have been used on coaster brake Schwinns for a lot of years but the ones advertized for disc brake bikes were bringing 300-500% more for quite awhile until guys like me figured it out. 

I started selling every one I could find for the same price as the ones advertized as coaster brake straps. Others did as well, I do not take credit for everyone finding out they were the same. It did need to be done though. 

I have sold a lot of parts for bicycles, engines, motorcycles, cars etc but I always tried to be fair and honest about what i had and what it would fit. Otherwise I may as well been a used car salesman at a cut rate lot polishing turds and gluing bumpers back on.

I really don't believe you fit this category, and I understand wanting to make what you can in these hard times. Just please be considerate of the guy on rhenother end of the ljne. We are all in this together to varying degrees and a little help and respect now and them will really help the hobby.
Most kids today only ride a bike on their PS3s and XBoxes.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> had a guy on a Stingray buy 5 of them at the last swap meet which got me to thinking they may have been Stingray parts.



He was probably checking for date codes. Or lack of markings. I don't have the diameters in front of me but I bet GTs58 does. The earlier necks are a small amount larger in diameter, 1966 and up are smaller diameter to fit the thicker gauge metal the steer tubes were made from for safety concerns.

Anything up to 1973 (Or maybe 1976 to cover the Bicentennial bikes) could bring a little more than the later ones and still be fairly and honestly sold. Also the earlier stems (Unmarked) should be more desireable as they actually go back a ways on Schwinns.
Good chrome helps as does bolt heads being in good condition not hammered to death or rounded off.

Thats my take on it, probably not the only one though.

Good Luck
Rob


----------



## nick tures (Apr 22, 2022)

i have a few 66 goosenecks that are stamped with 66 they are the skinnery ones like 67 and i believe 65 and older are fatter ones like from a corvette


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 22, 2022)

Sounds right to me man.


----------

